# xsane cannot find the scanner (network wifi)

## augustin2

Hi,

I could manage to install a Brother MFC-J5910DW multifonction following the guide at  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Brother_networked_printer/ [/url].

I use a wireless connexion. The printer works correctly and the following command

```

localhost augustin # brsaneconfig4 -q | grep MFC-J5910DW

121 "MFC-J5910DW"

  0 MFC-J5910DW         "MFC-J5910DW"       I:192.168.1.28

localhost augustin # 
```

seems to return something consistent.

When I launch xsane from the GUI, I get this message:

 *Quote:*   

> No devices available.

 

Can somebody guides me finding out the reason. I tried to use the 

sane-find-scanner tools but I probably don't use them as they should be.

----------

## charles17

Will it recognize the scanner when plugged directly?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

what do you have set for sane-backends?

Edit to add: It looks like sane doesn't even know about that particular model, so I'm skeptical that it will work.

----------

## i92guboj

Try this command:

```

$ for file in /usr/lib/sane/*brother*; do ls -l $file && ldd $file; done

```

If ldd reports something broken, then you will might have some luck if you emerge dev-libs/libusb-compat.

I was bitten by that some months ago.

----------

## augustin2

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> what do you have set for sane-backends?
> 
> Edit to add: It looks like sane doesn't even know about that particular model, so I'm skeptical that it will work.

 

Thank you for answering me.

Xsane works with this scanner on my wife's pc (OpenSuse).Last edited by augustin2 on Sun Sep 14, 2014 6:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## augustin2

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Try this command:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ for file in /usr/lib/sane/*brother*; do ls -l $file && ldd $file; done
> ...

 

Thank you for helping me.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> augustin@localhost ~ $ for file in /usr/lib/sane/*brother*; do ls -l $file && ldd $file; done 
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 37 Sep 14 15:28 /usr/lib/sane/libsane-brother4.so -> /usr/lib64/sane/libsane-brother4.so.1
> ...

 

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Nevermind looks like you got it working...good.

----------

## i92guboj

You are welcome.

This one drove me mad for quite some time.

I guess that we have become so accustomed to googling things that we often forget to check the basic stuff these days. It happens to me all the time at least.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

>  *augustin2 wrote:*    *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   what do you have set for sane-backends?
> 
> Edit to add: It looks like sane doesn't even know about that particular model, so I'm skeptical that it will work. 
> 
> Thank you for answering me.
> ...

 

The backend was properly configured. The output in the first post shows that.

The problem is hinted in the ldd output. The libusb version that we ship nowadays is "too new" for the brother supplied drivers. It doesn't matter you are using wifi since the missing lib prevents the driver from working at all.

----------

## augustin2

Thank you again.

Is there a mean to get the adequat libusb installed side-to-side with the new one.

It seems that the 1.0.18 version is installed at the moment

Edit:

I installed libusb-compat. It seems to solve the problem with libsud-o.1.so.4 but now I have a new error message:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Failed to open device `brother4:net;dev0`: invalid argument.

 

It is the same after having reinstalled the drivers.

Edit2: the trouble is exactly the same with a second printer (DCP750CW) 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Failed to open device `brother2:net;dev0`: invalid argument.

 

----------

## i92guboj

I would remove all the printers and scanners and set them up using static IP. For that you have to configure the ip in the printer control panel. After that try ping to these ips, then setup the thing using the brother command line tool.

----------

## augustin2

Something new appeared that I cannot explain. 

The MFC printer works now completely but I cannot scan on the DCP. Both printers are with static IP.

When I have time I will reinstall the DCP. 

Thank you for your help.

----------

